# Bald Eagles



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Seeing alot of these this year, nesting pairs. Saw some in southern Utah earlier in the year, saw some more over the weekend in northern Utah. Pretty cool birds when not feasting on road kill.

Anyone notice more of them than usual this year?

-DallanC


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes, I saw a pair at Jordanelle a couple weeks ago.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Catherder said:


> Yes, I saw a pair at Jordanelle a couple weeks ago.


Where? I'm heading up for Kokes this morning.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

paddler said:


> Where? I'm heading up for Kokes this morning.


Rock Cliff arm. I didn't see them my last 2 trips there, although there are still a lot of ospreys, vultures, pelicans, grebes, and waterfowl in abundance to be seen.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I saw an osprey or two, but mostly watched my rods. I saw a most egregious proximity violator, too. Used my D500 + 500PF to document it and called the ranger. Not my best photos but adequate. These folks were in a Super Air Natique and crossed my bow at speed at about 30 yards. I told them they were in violation, they yelled back and made some gestures. For rude!

The ranger said the last proximity violation he saw cost $500. He also said that a couple of the kids weren't wearing PFDs. He said that's "expensive". They're probably out $1000 or so.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

paddler said:


> I saw an osprey or two, but mostly watched my rods. I saw a most egregious proximity violator, too. Used my D500 + 500PF to document it and called the ranger. Not my best photos but adequate. These folks were in a Super Air Natique and crossed my bow at speed at about 30 yards. I told them they were in violation, they yelled back and made some gestures. For rude!
> 
> The ranger said the last proximity violation he saw cost $500. He also said that a couple of the kids weren't wearing PFDs. He said that's "expensive". They're probably out $1000 or so.



Can't say I shed any tears when the "power squadron" gets cited for stunts like that. Glad to see the enforcement. 

How was the fishing?


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Catherder said:


> Can't say I shed any tears when the "power squadron" gets cited for stunts like that. Glad to see the enforcement.
> 
> How was the fishing?


Not bad, not great. Couldn't find my last fish. They're smaller this year, too, and the water is really stained. Had a couple of technical problems, too.


----------

